# Hand sewing of English paper



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

pieces is turning out to be quite fun. I am doing things my way though. I made my own templates out of the quilters plastic templates. With one sheet I can get around 84 diamonds cut. I use these for the white star parts. For the print fabric part, my templates are made out of stitch and tear that you buy in the interfacing. I did this because those pieces stay in longer so that I can starch and iron the little hexagon shapes before sewing them together. ( I take the plastic out from under the stars prior to ironing). I am kinda doing this like blocks of regular quilting. My points are nice and crisp now to sew the sections together. Here is some pictures of the early parts.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

gorgeous!!!! I love English paper piecing too. I am doing the traditional Grandma's flower garden. They are so easy to transport and s tart and stop


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I love that! It's going to be really pretty. I love to stitch those pieces together.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What fun! I've made a couple of tumbling blocks and got a little creative too. Your effort is really turning out nice.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Those look fantastic!

I love English Paper Piecing! I enjoy it so much several of my friends have taken it up as well. 

One of the things I like so much about it, is it's portability. I really like being able to take it with me while I'm waiting on the kids at piano lessons or ball practice, etc.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is really pretty. I love the look of the (to me anyway) floating tumbling blocks.

I know it takes time to do projects like these, but they are a real treasure when completed.

English paper piecing is really addictive!


----------

